# Lehman brothers



## Hien (Sep 14, 2008)

First Bear Stearns, now Lehman Brothers.
How much do these fat cats get payed, granted each others with gigantic bonuses & pays, and the country will have to bail them out.:sob:


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 14, 2008)

Privatized profits and socialized losses. And republicans like to call democrats socialists.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2008)

Haha! Jokes on Lehman Brothers heh? All this nonsense got started when BUSH let financial institutions get into the banking business. Now your banks are built upon speculative markets which, when they fall, fall HARD!


----------



## Roy (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey, we are feeling the fall out from all this too. My retirement fund is getting badly bent.
Just to top it off, you have as described, a person a heart beat away from a oneway trip and his deputy about ready to declare war on Russia???
We're just stuck with a bloke that loves committees to look into things and here himself talk without saying anything, oops, sorry he is a politician.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2008)

Better than one who makes ill conceived aggresive moves which basically benefit his friends' pockets!


----------



## Hien (Sep 15, 2008)

Roy said:


> Hey, we are feeling the fall out from all this too. My retirement fund is getting badly bent.
> Just to top it off, you have as described, a person a heart beat away from a oneway trip and his deputy about ready to declare war on Russia???
> We're just stuck with a bloke that loves committees to look into things and here himself talk without saying anything, oops, sorry he is a politician.



Well, while these fat cats wine & dine themselves. Our retirements disappearing to line up their pockets.
You are damned if you do, you are damned if you don't. Since there will be not much social security fund left from the government to take care of everybody.
We have to save & invest some to supplement it.
My boss has a Simple IRA program for the office, which we contribute into regularly. I may be exagerate, but when you see the reports, we always losing our money (so & so percents every quarter) 
Amazing, you actually pay the fee for someone in these mutual fund companies to lose the money for you. I could have throw out dollar bills while driving to & from work & still manage to have more money left than these mutual fund CEOs & financial advisors' fancy foot works.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm enjoying life now and not squirreling lots away for an uncertain future. I hope to invest in some foreign property for retirement and hope anything left over in my funds and my union pension will cover most else.


----------



## Roy (Sep 16, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I'm enjoying life now and not squirreling lots away for an uncertain future. I hope to invest in some foreign property for retirement and hope anything left over in my funds and my union pension will cover most else.



I have a few spare acres you could lease cheaply Eric and have room for your Orchids. Plenty of food hopping around you too.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2008)

I want to live somewhere that I can stumble thru the fields of pleurothalids and phrags!


----------



## Roy (Sep 16, 2008)

Sounds like your Apartment.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow!  But I don't think I can afford to retire in NYC!


----------



## Roy (Sep 16, 2008)

I can't afford to retire, period.


----------



## Candace (Sep 16, 2008)

Since money in most banks is only insured for $100,000 and under. I imagine people with over that are rapidly withdrawing it today and burying it in their backyards. :< That, or investing in the rapidly appreciating beanie baby collectibles.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2008)

Besseae hybrids!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 16, 2008)

Candace said:


> Since money in most banks is only insured for $100,000 and under. I imagine people with over that are rapidly withdrawing it today and burying it in their backyards. :< That, or investing in the rapidly appreciating beanie baby collectibles.



I thought that fad died out years ago! Also read that in some Arab countries gold buying is up over 200% from last year same time


----------



## Candace (Sep 16, 2008)

> I thought that fad died out years ago!


Please tell that to my mother. Tubs of them will be willed to my daughter. Or so she threatens. 

I believe it about the gold. Since our dollar is becoming more and more worthless, it would be nice to have something shiny to cry ourselves to sleep with.


----------



## Hien (Sep 16, 2008)

The latest news today, I guess all of you already heard on TV

http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=794704


----------



## Bolero (Sep 17, 2008)

kentuckiense said:


> Privatized profits and socialized losses. And republicans like to call democrats socialists.



It's interesting that republicans call them socialists - they are so far removed from socialism it's not funny. Not as far to the right as the republicans but maybe that's a good thing?

Hmmmmmm maybe I shouldn't comment on politics here.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2008)

Comment all you want. I think it's funny that the backlash from the 60's [free to try anything] movement led to the "Me Generation" thinking that allowed corporation heads and their political buddies to justify robbing companies blind at the expense of their employees!


----------



## Hien (Sep 17, 2008)

Candace said:


> Since money in most banks is only insured for $100,000 and under. I imagine people with over that are rapidly withdrawing it today and burying it in their backyards. :< That, or investing in the rapidly appreciating beanie baby collectibles.




There is already a hot new collectible item on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lehman-Brothers...=39:1|66:4|65:3|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Candace (Sep 17, 2008)

AIG is bought out by the gov. and CA still has no budget. A huge # of small businesses who depend on getting paid on time can no longer pay their employees and are bordering on bankruptcy and financial ruin. It's getting so that I don't want to wake up in the morning and see the hole getting deeper :<


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2008)

Serenity now, serenity now...


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2008)

Candace said:


> It's getting so that I don't want to wake up in the morning and see the hole getting deeper :<


I'm afraid it will.


----------



## Corbin (Sep 21, 2008)

The thing that hurts the most is knowing that all the CEOs that drove these institutions will retire with their billions in their pockets while I will have to work a few extra years to afford to retire.


----------



## Hien (Sep 22, 2008)

Corbin said:


> The thing that hurts the most is knowing that all the CEOs that drove these institutions will retire with their billions in their pockets while I will have to work a few extra years to afford to retire.



They are day light clever robbers (having lobbyists working overtime on their behalf in DC) unlike the garden variety 7-11 stick up crook.
The worse thing is congress spent all their precious time investigate, subpoena the baseball players on Steroid.
Who give a f*****g crap about some body who is sticking needle into his own body destroying his own liver & testicles. What a farce. Really.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2008)

"If we occupy the sheep with visions of the abuse in their common national pasttime we can distract them from the graft and corruption we're pursuing overseas!" - typical goverment representative thinking


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 22, 2008)

I think we ought to sell the intire Gov't & its cronies to another country!! They would be able to run it better than the people in office now. We are the richest 3rd world country in the world!!

Tom


----------



## Hien (Sep 22, 2008)

tocarmar said:


> I think we ought to sell the intire Gov't & its cronies to another country!! They would be able to run it better than the people in office now. We are the richest 3rd world country in the world!!
> 
> Tom



Believe it or not, they already bought both the candidates for our next to be president.

http://www.opensecrets.org/news/2008/09/bundlers-for-mccain-obama-are.html

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26760673/


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2008)

And they are beating each other up over it!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2008)

It's naive to think that politicians won't serve the will of the interest groups and lobbies that donate to their campaigns and encourage voters but when federal agencies you [read current Administration] create [read HOMELAND SECURITY] believe they can circumvent basic Constitutional rights and generate HUGE incomes for former officials, or when companies working to support military effort benefit by generating ridiculous profit margin at the expense of taxpayers, I must say it's really time for a change.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 23, 2008)

NYEric said:


> It's naive to think that politicians won't serve the will of the interest groups and lobbies that donate to their campaigns and encourage voters but when federal agencies you [read current Administration] create [read HOMELAND SECURITY] believe they can circumvent basic Constitutional rights and generate HUGE incomes for former officials, or when companies working to support military effort benefit by generating ridiculous profit margin at the expense of taxpayers, I must say it's really time for a change.


Which change? McCain has usurped Obama's word.


----------



## DukeBoxer (Sep 23, 2008)

Just to add something here...and for a few laughs, did anyone see Sal and Richard from the Howard Stern show make out behind the reporter on CNN the other day...funny stuff
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZShAPhk6Q5Y

Eric, you want land in Costa Rica? I could help


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2008)

DukeBoxer said:


> Eric, you want land in Costa Rica? I could help


So far I'm leaning more toward Ecuador or Peru but I'll look into CR too.


----------



## Candace (Sep 24, 2008)

We loved CR and have also discussed moving out of the country in the future. Of course by the time we could even really do something like that, our dollar might be worth less than a jelly bean.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2008)

I recommend gold!


----------



## Candace (Sep 24, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing but the price of gold has become (I believe) inflated because of banking fears. And also because I'm having a hard enough time trying to get my g.h. foundation dug out. I don't need another digging project in the back yard. 

I think the best bet is to buy an off-the-grid compound somewhere that's defensible against zombies. I'm sure that's next.


----------

